# الرد على ادعاء وجود الحجاب والنقاب فى المسيحية.الجزء الاول



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين





هل يوجد الحجاب او النقاب كعقيدة وفرض على كل سيدة مسيحية ؟؟؟
ام انها عادات ريفية وبدوية مرتبطة بثقافات المجمتع و لا علاقة لها بعلاقة الانسان مع الرب الاله؟؟؟
لماذا يصر المسلمين على تلصيق عادات امة رسولهم البدوى للمسيحية؟؟؟
هل لانهم لم يجدوا فى ذات فكرهم مايبرر سذاجات تمسكوا بها دون وعى؟؟؟
الحجاب والنقاب والمسيحية
للدكتور هولى بايبل
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2010)

> *الحجاب في المسيحية*
> 
> 
> *ليس للمسيحية لبس خاص للمرأة أى له شروط خاصة، ولكن اللبس يشترط فيه الحشمة والوقار، *


*وهذا اول جزء اتفق فيه مع المشكك فبلفعل في المسيحيه حريه ولكنه مع وقار ولهذا المسيحيه مناسبه لكل زمان ومكان ومكتوب * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس **6**: 12*

 
*«**كُلُّ 			الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي**»**، 			لكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ 			تُوافِقُ**. 			«**كُلُّ 			الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي**»**، 			لكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ**.*
*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس **10**: 23*

 
*«**كُلُّ 			الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي**»**، 			لكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ 			تُوَافِقُ**. 			«**كُلُّ 			الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي**»**، 			وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ 			تَبْنِي**.*
*فلا يتسلط علينا احد من جهة ملبس او غير ولا يفرض علي احد حجاب او نقاب او غيره ولكن في المسيحيه حريه من تريد ان ترتدي شئ علي شعرها فلتفعل ومن تريد ان تكشف شعرها فلتفعل فلا يتسلط عليهن احد ولكن نرفض بشده من يقول ان هذا فرض فلا يقبل ان يفرض احد علينا شئ واكرر لان في المسيحيه حريه * 

 
*يقول المشكك الاول * 



> *نحن المسلمون نرى عند شركاءنا في الوطن صور وأيقونات للسيدة العذراء وهي محتشمة من رأسها إلى قدمها ونتساءل هل هناك أصل يمكن الإستناد عليه في الدعوة إلى الحجاب والاحتشام كما هو الحال عند الدعاة المسلمون الذين يعتبرون قضية الحجاب هي قضية أساسية حيث أن الحجاب فرض مثله مثل الصلاة والصيام عند المسلمين وبدونه لا تصح الصلاة*
> 
> 
> *ويقول شيخ ان العذراء متحجبه ولا تظهر لها شعره واحده*


*وهنا ابدا اولا في شرح شئ مهم علي كل انسان غير مسيحي يدركه وهو ان هناك فرق بين الانسان الطبيعي والانسان البتول الذي كرز حياته للصلاه وللخدمه فقط * 
*وعلي سبيل المثال السيده العذراء البتول هذه متبتله فهي لم تعرف رجل * 
*إنجيل متى **1: 23*

 
*«**هُوَذَا 			الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، 			وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ**» 			**الَّذِي 			تَفْسِيرُهُ**: 			**اَللهُ 			مَعَنَا**.*
*ومن هذا فهي كمثال للبتوليات اي الراهبات التي تكرس حياتها للصلاه **. **فهل افهم من المشكك انه يريد ان كل المسيحيين واليهود يتبتلوا كامرا اجبار مدعيا ان كل المسيحيات واليهوديات بالجبر يتشبهوا بالسيده العذراء والراهبات ؟ هل هذا امر يعقل ؟ وهل محجباتكم مع فرق التشبيه الكبير جدا بين المحجبه والراهبه يقضين حياتهم فقط في الصلاه والعباده في الادير او في بيوت المكرسات ام نراهم في كل مكان من حفلات واماكن شغل وغيرها من الاماكن العامه ؟ وهل تامر كل محجبه بان تتبتل ولا تتزوج ؟ * 
*فلا يصلح المقارنه وبخاصه ان ام النور هي شفيعه لنا لاتكف عن الصلاه لاجلنا * 
*ونظره اخري اوضح صور السيده العذراء فهي حسب التقليد صورها تكون مع الطفل يسوع او وقت التجلي * 
*والاولي واقدم ايقونه من القرن الخامس وليست الصور الحديثه في سقف كنيسه في الفاتيكان * 






 

 
*والاخري ايقونه ليست من صنع بشر * 

 






 
*وهي تطابق صورة التجلي * 

 






 
*فمن قال ان السيده العذراء كانت محجبه ؟ * 
*ولو كانت محجبه لكان اعترض كثيرين علي رسم صورتها بشعر ظاهر من اسفل الغطاء * 
*ووضع غطاء علي الشعر ليس معناه حجاب او نقاب ولكن علامه علي الصلاه والتكريس ولهذا الراهبات لانهم ماتوا عن العالم ومعلومه لمن لا يعرفها عن الراهبات انهم يصلي عليهم صلاة الجناز في بداية الرهبنة ويقضوا حياتهم في الصلاه ولهذا فعلامة الصلاة تغطية الشعر  * 
*اما ما قاله عن فوائد الحجاب ومشاكل المجتمع العربي الحاليه فلا اتعرض اليها الا بالحزن لان انتشار الاسلام ادي الي فساد العالم العربي وهذا ما شهد هو به بدون ما ان يدري بكلامه عن انتشار الفساد في المجتمعات العربيه * 

 

 


> ويلاحظ أن لبس الراهبات فى المسيحية مشابه للبس المسلمات المفروض شرعا،


 *وقد شرحت سابقا واكرر مره اخري ان الراهبات هم ماتوا عن العالم وصلوا عليهم في الدير صلاة الجناز وهم بتوليات ويقضون حياتهم في الصلاه فهل يتشبه بهم المحجبات مع فرق التشبيه الضخم بان يموتوا المحجبات عن العالم ويترهبنوا او لا يتزوجوا ويحيوا حياة البتوليه ؟ فلمذا يريد ان يحكم بشئ خاص علي العام ؟؟؟ * 
*ولمذا لم يتكلم عن الرهبان ايضا الذين يلبسون زي مشابه وهو زي الرهبنة ويغطون شعرهم فهل هو يريد ان المحجبات يتشبهن بالرهبان ايضا ؟؟؟؟ * 
*وصوره توضيحيه لزي الراهبة * 

 






 
*وزي راهب * 

 






 
*حسنا لو يريد المحجبات ان يتشبهوا بهم فليمرهم ايضا بان يصلي عليهم صلاة الجناز ويامرهم بعدم الزواج وقضاء حياتهم في الصلاه والصوم * 

 


> كما أن المسيحية لا تجيز أن أنواع الزينة للوجه، كما لا تجيز إجراء أي تعديلا في الوجه بالماكياج أو العمليات الجراحية


 *ولا اعرف مصدره لهذه الادعاءات فالمسيحيه لم تتكلم عن اي تعديلات في الوجه كعمليات فهل هو كلام بدون ادله ؟*

 
 [QUOTE]*ويقول بولس في رسالته كورنثوس الأولى**: "**إن النقاب شرف للمرأة، وكانت المرأة عندهم تضع البرقع على وجهها حين تلتقي بالغرباء وتخلعه حين تنزوي في الدار بلباس الحداد**"*[/QUOTE]
*وارجوا ايضا ان يقدم دليل علي كلامه ان معلمنا بولس الرسول قال ان النقاب شرف للمراة * 
*وايضا نص كلام ان المراه تضع البرقع حين تلتقي بالغرباء ؟*
*وايضا انها تخلع البرقع في ملابس الحداد في الدار ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2010)

> *يقول بولس آمرا النساء*
> *: "  فإذا كانت المرأة لا تغطى رأسها، فليقص شعرها! ولكن ما دام من العار على المرأة ان يقص شعرها أو يحلق فلتغط رأسها" (1 كورنثوس 11: 6) *


*،* *والاعداد كامله لانها مهمة * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 11:*
*اولا معلمنا بولس الرسول يعاتب شعب كرونثوس علي بعض المشاكل التي تحدث في الكنيسه اثناء الاجتماعات ومن يشك في هذا فليرجع الي اي من المفسرين ويتاكد * 
*وعلي سبيل المثال تفسير ابونا تادرس * 
*بدأ الرسول بولس في هذا القسم بمعالجة بعض التنظيمات الكنسية الروحية مؤكدًا مساواة المرأة بالرجل (1:11-16)، والتزام المؤمن بفحص نفسه قبل التناول من جسد الرب ودمه (11: 17-34).*

*ودليل ايضا من نهاية الاصحاح السابق*
*10: 32 كونوا بلا عثرة لليهود و لليونانيين و لكنيسة الله*
*ويكمل ويقول معلمنا بولس * 
*3 وَلكِنْ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ رَأْسَ كُلِّ رَجُل هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ، وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ فَهُوَ الرَّجُلُ، وَرَأْسُ الْمَسِيحِ هُوَ اللهُ.
4 كُلُّ رَجُل يُصَلِّي أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ وَلَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ شَيْءٌ، يَشِينُ رَأْسَهُ.*
*وهنا معلمنا بولس الرسول يتكلم عن الصلاه في الكنيسه والتنبؤ ولهذا من يطبق هذه الاعداد ويدعي انها وصف للمراه المسيحيه فهو غير امين 
5 وَأَمَّا كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ تُصَلِّي أَوْ تَتَنَبَّأُ وَرَأْسُهَا غَيْرُ مُغُطَّى، فَتَشِينُ رَأْسَهَا، لأَنَّهَا وَالْمَحْلُوقَةَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ بِعَيْنِهِ.*
*6 إِذِ الْمَرْأَةُ، إِنْ كَانَتْ لاَ تَتَغَطَّى، فَلْيُقَصَّ شَعَرُهَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبِيحًا بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُقَصَّ أَوْ تُحْلَقَ، فَلْتَتَغَطَّ.*
*ومره ثانيه يؤكد انه يتكلم الان علي الصلاه في الكنيسه والتنبؤ في الكنيسه * 
*والكلام يشير الي ان الانسان عندما يدخل امام الملك بالطبع يخلع تاجه احتراما للملك فعندما تدخل المراه المسيحيه امام ملك الملوك ورب الارباب بالطبع تغطي شعرها لان شعرها هو تاجها * 
*ولكن معلمنا بولس يسترسل في الكلام في نفس الاصحاح ويذكر شئ اقتطعه المشكك لانه يثبت عكس كلامه*
*10 لهذا ينبغي للمراة ان يكون لها سلطان على راسها من اجل الملائكة.*
*معني جملة لها سلطان علي راسها هو اولا ان لا تنخدع بسبب شهوة الزينه الكثيره فتكشف شعرها في الكنيسه وايضا من الوجهة الاخري لا يحكم عليها احد فوق ما هو مكتوب لان معلمنا بولس قال * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 2: 16*

*فَلاَ 			يَحْكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَحَدٌ فِي أَكْل 			أَوْ شُرْبٍ، أَوْ مِنْ جِهَةِ عِيدٍ 			أَوْ هِلاَل أَوْ سَبْتٍ،*
*وايضا قال * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 2: 15*

*وَأَمَّا 			الرُّوحِيُّ فَيَحْكُمُ فِي كُلِّ 			شَيْءٍ، وَهُوَ لاَيُحْكَمُ فِيهِ مِنْ 			أَحَدٍ.*

*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 10: 29*

*أَقُولُ 			«الضَّمِيرُ»، 			لَيْسَ ضَمِيرَكَ أَنْتَ، بَلْ ضَمِيرُ 			الآخَرِ. 			لأَنَّهُ 			لِمَاذَا يُحْكَمُ فِي حُرِّيَّتِي 			مِنْ ضَمِيرِ آخَرَ؟*
*فهو يؤكد انها هي المسيطره علي نفسها بالفكر الروحي لا يسيطر عليها اخر * 


> *ويقول المشكك الملقب بالشيخ *
> *التي ليس علي راسها غطاء تجلب العار يعني فاسقه فاسده يعني منحرفه*


*اريد نص بهذا يا شيخ * 
*وقد فسرت انها اثناء الصلاه ولكن في حياتها الطبيعيه لا يحكم عليها احد فهو حتي لو كان قائد محترم ولكنه وقف امام الملك بتاج يعاقب * 



> *وتعليق المشكك الملقب بالشيخ *
> *التي ليس علي راسها الحجاب تجلب العار ما معني العار اي فاسقه فاسده منحرفه *





> اي المش مغطيه راسها زي الصلعاء مش في الصلاه ولكن في الاماكن العامه


 *فاقول له ما هو دليلك وان كنت فهمت ذلك من العدد فلقد فهمت هذا الامر خطا وهذا تحريف منك لمعني العدد * 
*اولا كلمة تشين راسها او تجلب العار معناها في اليوناني * 
*كاتاسخينو  وهي تعني خجل * 
*قاموس سترونج * 
*G2617*
*καταισχύνω*
*kataischunō*
*kat-ahee-skhoo'-no*
*From G2596 and G153; to shame down, that is, disgrace or (by implication) put to the blush: - confound, dishonour, (be a-, make a-) shame (-d).*
*تشين لاتاخذ كرامه لا تكرم و خجل * 
*وقاموس ثيور*
*G2617*
*καταισχύνω*
*kataischunō*
*Thayer Definition:*
*1) to dishonour, disgrace*
*2) to put to shame, make ashamed*
*2a) to be ashamed, blush with shame*
*2b) one is said to be put to shame who suffers a repulse, or whom some hope has deceived*
*لا تكرم لا تاخذ كرامه تخجل * 

*ولذلك الكلمه اتت 14 مره في العهد الجديد معظمها بمعني خجل * 
*إنجيل لوقا 13: 17*

*وَإِذْ 			قَالَ هذَا أُخْجِلَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ 			كَانُوا يُعَانِدُونَهُ، وَفَرِحَ 			كُلُّ الْجَمْعِ بِجَمِيعِ الأَعْمَالِ 			الْمَجِيدَةِ الْكَائِنَةِ مِنْهُ.*
*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 14*

*لَيْسَ 			لِكَيْ أُخَجِّلَكُمْ أَكْتُبُ بِهذَا، 			بَلْ كَأَوْلاَدِي الأَحِبَّاءِ 			أُنْذِرُكُمْ.*

*اما عن ادعاؤه ان هذا في الاماكن العامه فقد اثبت ان العدد يتكلم عن الكنيسه فقط * 



> *ويقول *
> *مفسر الموسوعه الكنسيه للعهد الجديد شرح لكل اية الجزء 4 صفحة 80 *
> *شعر المراه زينه ومجد لها ولكن امام الله ليس لها مجد وان المراه عندما تكشف راسها فهي مثل التي تحلق شعرها*


*فكما يرتدي القائد قديما تاج ولكنه عندما يقف امام الملق يخلعه احتراما للملك هكذا الانجيل يشير الي ان شعر المراه تاجها فعندما تدخل امام ملك الملوك في عرشه اي الكنيسه فانها تغطي تاجها احتراما لملك الملوك * 
*وواضح ان المشكك بالفعل لم يقراء لا الانجيل ولا المفسرين ولا حتي المراجع التي بيستشهد بها * 
*ويقول  * 


> *اذا كان المراه لا تغطي راسها فتقص شعرها كما يقص الرجل شعره *
> *والمرجع*
> *( كريشكينار ) ( ومن معه قال عليه كريج كرنجر ) في كتاب الخلفية الحضاريه للكتاب المقدس الجزء 2 صفحة 162 *
> *شعر المراه كان باعث للشهوه الجنسيه في القديم وفي اكثر مناطق البحر المتوسط وكان من المراه ان تغطي شعرها وهي ان لم تفعل ذلك فهي تستسير شهوة الرجل مثل ملابس البحر غطاء الراس كان منتشر بين يهود فلسطين الذي امتد لان يكون نقاب للوجه الا ان نساء الطبقه العليا يريد ان يستعرضن*


 
*مؤلف الكتاب اسمه كريج كينر * 
*والكتاب اسمه * 
*The IVP Bible background commentary: New Testament*
* By Craig S. Keener*

*وها هي مقدمة الكتاب للتاكد*
*



*

* صفحة 162 من الجزء الثاني * 
*



*
*ولا نجد فيها شئ وهذا امر متوقع * 
*ولكن هو قد يقصد ما هو في صفحة 479 عن العادات السائده في منطقة الشرق الاوسط ولا يتكلم عن تشريع كتابي ويتكلم عن اليهود في زمن ما بعد السيد المسيح * 
*ونفس المرجع يؤكد ان المراه كانت تفتخر بشعرها وضافائرها ومعلمنا بولس لم يامر بتغطية شعر المراه في كل حاله ومن فهم ذلك فهو اخطا * 
*ويقول * 
*



*

*ويملئن شعرهم بالذهب وبولس في رايه ان الرجال تنجذب لشعر النساء المزين بشده مثل باقي الكتاب يدين مثل هذه البهرجه وبولس يجب ان يفهم بانه يهاجم المغالاه وليس انه ضد كل الزينه * 
*هذا هو المرجع الذي استشهد به المشكك * 

*وسيلمح المشكك فيما بعد لموضوع تغطية الشعر لاجل الملائكه ويضيف انها بتستحي * 
*وهذا خطأ في فهم المعني بالطبع * 
*وجمله من اجل الملائكه لها معني رائع لان الملائكه الرائعة الجمال عندما تقف امام ملك الملوك ورب الارباب تغطي وجوهها ليس لانهم يثيروا شهوه فهل احد سيثار شهوته ان راي ملاك ؟ وهل سمع احد عن ملاك تثار شهوته من رؤية شعر امراه الا في الفكر الاسلامي ؟ ولكن احتراما لله لانه هو مصدر الجمال فالمراه شبه الانجيل جمالها وبخاصه جمال شعرها بالملائكه فيجب عليها ان تخفي هذا التاج امام الله احتراما له مثل ما يفعل الكاروبيم واعلانا ان جمالنا هو المسيح فقط*
*وساتي لذلك بالتفصيل * 
*وكمالة الاعداد التي يخشي المشككون ذكرها * 
*11 غَيْرَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَلاَ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ دُونِ الرَّجُلِ فِي الرَّبِّ.
12 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ هِيَ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ، هكَذَا الرَّجُلُ أَيْضًا هُوَ بِالْمَرْأَةِ. وَلكِنَّ جَمِيعَ الأَشْيَاءِ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ.
13 احْكُمُوا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ: هَلْ يَلِيقُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ إِلَى اللهِ وَهِيَ غَيْرُ مُغَطَّاةٍ؟*



> *ويكمل *
> *1 كور 11: 13*
> *ترجمة الحياه *
> *فاحكموا اذا بانفسكم *
> ...


*وتفسير ابونا انطونيوس كامل غير مقتطع * 

*هل يليق بالمرأة.. = أي هل يليق بالمرأة التي تقف لتصلى أن تكون في وضع ثورة على التقاليد والأنظمة التي وضعها الله، لكن على المرأة التي تصلى أن تقف في وقار أمام الله والناس، خاضعة لله وزوجها. لا تبحث عن أن تظهر جمالها وزينتها بل تقف في إحتشام مخفية جمالها فيظهر جمالها الإلهي، وتظهر عليها نعمة الله. ونلاحظ أنه حتى النساء اليونانيات الوثنيات غطين رؤوسهن، فهل لا يفعل هذا النساء المسيحيات.*
*الرجل يرخى شعره = (راجع تفسير آية 4) بعض الرجال فعلوا هذا بدعوى التحرر.*
*فهو مجد لها = شعر المرأة قد أعطى لها كغطاء طبيعي تغطى به رأسها، شعر المرأة هو جمالها لذلك يجب تغطيته حين تقف أمام الله.*
*أي عوض برقع = فالمرأة الصلعاء لا منظر لها ويجب أن تضع برقعاً أي غطاء على رأسها. لكن مجد المرأة وزينتها يمكن أن تعبر عنه المرأة بشعرها، والمرأة التي تقصد من إرخاء شعرها دون أن تغطيه التزين والبهرجة، فهذا الأمر لا يليق ببيت الله.*
*ومره ثانيه ببيت الله فهو يؤكد ان هذا فقط في بيت الله*

*وهنا يؤكد ان التغطي فقط وقت الصلاه وليس للسير في الشارع 
14 أَمْ لَيْسَتِ الطَّبِيعَةُ نَفْسُهَا تُعَلِّمُكُمْ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ إِنْ كَانَ يُرْخِي شَعْرَهُ فَهُوَ عَيْبٌ لَهُ؟
15 وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ تُرْخِي شَعْرَهَا فَهُوَ مَجْدٌ لَهَا، لأَنَّ الشَّعْرَ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ لَهَا عِوَضَ بُرْقُعٍ.*
*ويؤكد معلمنا بولس انه المراه ليس لها حاجه للتبرقع لان الشعر عوض عن البرقع وارخاؤها لشعرها هو مجد عكس الفكر الاسلامي فهو ليس عار او فضيحه او عوره واكرر يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول ان الشعر مجد للمراه وليس عوره والشعر هو البرقع الطبيعي الذي اعطاه الله لها * 
*وكلمة عوض اعتقد واضحه لكل انسان عامي فما بال الشيوخ عوض اي استبدال فهل لو اخذت شعر بدل برقع تطالبها بان تاخذ الشعر + البرقع ؟ ام احدهما فقط اذا البرقع للمراه الصلعاء اما ذات الشعر فبرقعها هو شعرها وهو تاجها وجمالها الظاهر للكل مع الحشمه والوقار 
16 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُظْهِرُ أَنَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْخِصَامَ، فَلَيْسَ لَنَا نَحْنُ عَادَةٌ مِثْلُ هذِهِ، وَلاَ لِكَنَائِسِ اللهِ.*
*ومره ثانيه يوضح انه يتكلم عن الصلاه والتنبؤ داخل الكنيسه 
17 وَلكِنَّنِي إِذْ أُوصِي بِهذَا، لَسْتُ أَمْدَحُ كَوْنَكُمْ تَجْتَمِعُونَ لَيْسَ لِلأَفْضَلِ، بَلْ لِلأَرْدَإِ.
18 لأَنِّي أَوَّلاً حِينَ تَجْتَمِعُونَ فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ، أَسْمَعُ أَنَّ بَيْنَكُمُ انْشِقَاقَاتٍ، وَأُصَدِّقُ بَعْضَ التَّصْدِيقِ.*
*ويكرر في الكنيسه بيت الله الذي هو فيه ملك الملوك وكلنا نغلع تيجاننا او نغطيها امامه احتراما له وليس بمعني عوره * 
*كما قال في * 
*سفر الرؤيا 4*
*9 وَحِينَمَا تُعْطِي الْحَيَوَانَاتُ مَجْدًا وَكَرَامَةً وَشُكْرًا لِلْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، الْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ،
10 يَخِرُّ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخًا قُدَّامَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، وَيَسْجُدُونَ لِلْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ، وَيَطْرَحُونَ أَكَالِيلَهُمْ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ قَائِلِينَ:
11 «أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ».*
*فتغطية الشعر كخلع التاج هو احترام لمكانة الله في بيته * 

*ونصحه للنساء بالتغطي اثناء الصلاه فهو لان الملائكه الكاروبيم نفسهم يغطون وجوههم عند الوقوف امامه * 
*سفر إشعياء 6: 2*

*السَّرَافِيمُ 			وَاقِفُونَ فَوْقَهُ، لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ 			سِتَّةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ، بِاثْنَيْنِ 			يُغَطِّي وَجْهَهُ، وَبِاثْنَيْنِ 			يُغَطِّي رِجْلَيْهِ، وَبَاثْنَيْنِ 			يَطِيرُ.*
*فلهذا النساء تغطي شعرها الذي هو تاجها اما الرجل فتاجه المسيح * 



> كما يوصى بولس: "كما أريد أيضا أن تظهر النساء بمظهر لائق محشوم اللباس، متزينات بالحياء والرزانة، غير متحليات بالجدائل والذهب واللالئ والحلل الغالية الثمن(10) بل بما يليق بنساء يعترفن علنا بأهن يعشن فى تقوى الله" (اتيموثاوس 2: 9ـ10).


 *والاعداد*
*2: 9 و كذلك ان النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع و تعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لالئ او ملابس كثيرة الثمن * 
*2: 10 بل كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله باعمال صالحة * 
*وان تكون المراه زيها محتشم هذا لا خلاف عليه مع ورع وتعقل بالطبع ويضيف ويتكلم عن عدم عثرة الاخرين بمعني ان لا يصنعون ضفائر بها زينه غالية الثمن ويؤكد ذلك بقية العدد الذي يقول لا يلبسون ذهب كثير او لالئ او ملابس كثيرة الثمن وهذه وصيه جميله * 
*والعدد التالي يشرح انه يتكلم عن اماكن التعلم اي الكنائس * 
*2: 11 لتتعلم المراة بسكوت في كل خضوع*
*فيوضح ان تهتم اثناء التعليم بالصلاح وليس المظهر الخارجي وطبعا غير مقبول ان تذهب واحده بحجة التعليم لغرض اخر وتتزين بشده لهذا * 
*ولكن هل قال معلمنا بولس يجب ان تتحجب او تتنقب النساء *


----------



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ويكمل ويقول *
> *المارخ دويو ومن معاصري بولس *
> *ان النساء في طرسوس كان يغطين انفسهن عندما يسرن في الشارع فلا يظهر منهن شئ *


*وطرسوس هي مدينة           
*
* تركيه فهو يتكلم عن عاده في هذه المدينه وليس عن تشريع كتابي * 

 


> ولذلك كانت وصايا آباء المسيحيين عن الاحتشام حتى فى الاحتفال بالعرس


 *وهذا لاخلاف عليه فكل الاباء والخدام والمسيحيين الحقيقيين يتفقون علي اهمية الحشمه * 

 


> مما سبق يتبين أن الحجاب موجود في الشرائع السماوية السابقة وفي الإسلام وكما يرفع المسلمون شعار الحجاب عفة وطهارة نتمنى أن يرفع هذا الشعار بواسطة السلطات الدينية المسيحية حتى ننعم بمجتمع تعمه الفضيلة ويسعد فيه جميع البشر بجمال تعاليم الله سبحانه وتعالى


 *وبالطبع هو وصل لاستنتاج خطأ والمسيحيه لن ترفع شعار اخفاء المراه وحبس حريتها واعتبارها زانيه او عار واخفاء شعرها الذي هو مجدها * 

 


> *يقول بطرس داعيا النساء بالحشمة**:*
> *"(3) **على المرأة ألا تعتمد الزينة الخارجية لاظهار جمالها، بضفر الشعر والتحلى بالذهب، ولبس الثياب الفاخرة **(4) **وإنما تعتمد الزينة الداخلية ، ليكون قلبها متزينا بروح الوداعة والهدوء، هذه هى الزينة التى لا تغنى ، وهى غالية الثمن فى نظر الله**" (1 **بطرس **3: 3**ـ**6).*


*والاعداد*
*3: 3 **و لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر و التحلي بالذهب و لبس الثياب * 
*3: 4 **بل انسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن * 
*3: 5 **فانه هكذا كانت قديما النساء القديسات ايضا المتوكلات على الله يزين انفسهن خاضعات لرجالهن * 
*3: 6 **كما كانت سارة تطيع ابراهيم داعية اياه سيدها التي صرتن اولادها صانعات خيرا و غير خائفات خوفا البتة * 
*اولا معلمنا بطرس الرسول يتكلم عن الاهتمام بنقاء القلب اكثر من الاهتمام بالمظهر الخارجي والاهتمام بزينة الروح ولا خلاف علي اهمية زينة الروح  وهي الزينه المحببه للزوج * 
*فهنا يتكلم عن زينتهم داخل البيت لازواجهم ويركز علي زينة القلب والروح ولم يتكلم عن ما هو خارج البيت ويوضح ان زينة ساره لابراهيم هو احترامها له*
*فطبعا شيئ يحزن عندما تهتم المراه في بيتها بجمالها وتقضي ساعات امام المراه اكثر من اهتمامها ان تتعامل مع زوجها بمحبه واحترام  * 
*واين طالب معلمنا بطرس بالحجاب او النقاب خارج البيت*


 
*ولكنه لم ينسي ان يختم مقاله باسلوب اسلامي صميم فقال * 


> *وأن عادة الفجار والفساق السعي في خلق براقع النساء المتسترات بالتحريض والتشويه تارة**, **وباستصدار القوانين تارة أخرى**,**كما يفعل فجار زماننا من أصحاب الأقلام الفاسدة **.**والألسنة المتعفنة **,**أعوان اليهود والنصارى **. **نسأل الله تعالى أن يجفف أقلامهم ويقطع ألسنتهم**.**وهذان الفاجران من قدمائهم**.*



*ولا تعليق * 
*وايضا لم ينس الشيخ ان يدعي علي المسيحيين باوباء والبلاء والغلاء * 
*وايضا لا تعليق * 
*ولكن بعد ان انتهيت من الرد علي مقاله واعتقد اني وضحت عكس كلامه فلا وجود للحجاب او النقاب في اليهودية او المسيحيه ولكن العكس صحيح فشعر المراه تاجها ومجدها ولا تتغطي الا في الصلاه في الكنيسه فقط * 
*ولكن يهمني ان اوضح ان ايام رب المجد لم يامر بالحجاب ولكن مدح نساء رغم ان الانجيل في سياق الكلام يتضح انهم بشعرهم * 
*والتاكيد * 
*إنجيل يوحنا **11: 2*

 
*وَكَانَتْ 			مَرْيَمُ، الَّتِي كَانَ لِعَازَرُ 			أَخُوهَا مَرِيضًا، هِيَ الَّتِي 			دَهَنَتِ الرَّبَّ بِطِيبٍ، وَمَسَحَتْ 			رِجْلَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا**.*


 
*إنجيل يوحنا **12: 3*

 
*فَأَخَذَتْ 			مَرْيَمُ مَنًا مِنْ طِيبِ نَارِدِينٍ 			خَالِصٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ، وَدَهَنَتْ 			قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ، وَمَسَحَتْ قَدَمَيْهِ 			بِشَعْرِهَا، فَامْتَلأَ الْبَيْتُ 			مِنْ رَائِحَةِ الطِّيبِ**.*
*وهي التي مدحها رب المجد*
*انجيل متي **26*
*13 **اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ**: **حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ، يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ تَذْكَارًا لَهَا**».*
*فهل يكرز بامره خالفت الوصيه لو كان تغطية الشعر وصيه كما يدعون ؟ بالطبع لا فهي لم تخالف اي وصيه مسيحيه او يهوديه في ان شعرها مرائ للجميع*
*وايضا الخاطئه * 
*انجيل لوقا **7*
*37 **وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ كَانَتْ خَاطِئَةً، إِذْ عَلِمَتْ أَنَّهُ مُتَّكِئٌ فِي بَيْتِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ، جَاءَتْ بِقَارُورَةِ طِيبٍ*
*38 **وَوَقَفَتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ بَاكِيَةً، وَابْتَدَأَتْ تَبُلُّ قَدَمَيْهِ بِالدُّمُوعِ، وَكَانَتْ تَمْسَحُهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا، وَتُقَبِّلُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَتَدْهَنُهُمَا بِالطِّيبِ**.*
*39 **فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْفَرِّيسِيُّ الَّذِي دَعَاهُ ذلِكَ، تَكَلَّمَ فِي نَفْسِهِ قِائِلاً**: «**لَوْ كَانَ هذَا نَبِيًّا، لَعَلِمَ مَنْ هذِهِ الامَرْأَةُ الَّتِي تَلْمِسُهُ وَمَا هِيَ**! **إِنَّهَا خَاطِئَةٌ**».*
*40 **فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ**: «**يَاسِمْعَانُ، عِنْدِي شَيْءٌ أَقُولُهُ لَكَ**». **فَقَالَ**: «**قُلْ، يَامُعَلِّمُ**».*
*41 «**كَانَ لِمُدَايِنٍ مَدْيُونَانِ**. **عَلَى الْوَاحِدِ خَمْسُمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَعَلَى الآخَرِ خَمْسُونَ**.*
*42 **وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَا يُوفِيَانِ سَامَحَهُمَا جَمِيعًا**. **فَقُلْ**: **أَيُّهُمَا يَكُونُ أَكْثَرَ حُبًّا لَهُ؟**»*
*43 **فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ وَقَالَ**: «**أَظُنُّ الَّذِي سَامَحَهُ بِالأَكْثَرِ**». **فَقَالَ لَهُ**: «**بِالصَّوَابِ حَكَمْتَ**».*
*44 **ثُمَّ الْتَفَتَ إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ وَقَالَ لِسِمْعَانَ**: «**أَتَنْظُرُ هذِهِ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ إِنِّي دَخَلْتُ بَيْتَكَ، وَمَاءً لأَجْلِ رِجْلَيَّ لَمْ تُعْطِ**. **وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَقَدْ غَسَلَتْ رِجْلَيَّ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَمَسَحَتْهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا**.*
*45 **قُبْلَةً لَمْ تُقَبِّلْنِي، وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَمُنْذُ دَخَلْتُ لَمْ تَكُفَّ عَنْ تَقْبِيلِ رِجْلَيَّ**.*
*46 **بِزَيْتٍ لَمْ تَدْهُنْ رَأْسِي، وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَقَدْ دَهَنَتْ بِالطِّيبِ رِجْلَيَّ**.*
*47 **مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكَ**: **قَدْ غُفِرَتْ خَطَايَاهَا الْكَثِيرَةُ، لأَنَّهَا أَحَبَّتْ كَثِيرًا**. **وَالَّذِي يُغْفَرُ لَهُ قَلِيلٌ يُحِبُّ قَلِيلاً**».*
*48 **ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا**: «**مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ**».*
*49 **فَابْتَدَأَ الْمُتَّكِئُونَ مَعَهُ يَقُولُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ**: «**مَنْ هذَا الَّذِي يَغْفِرُ خَطَايَا أَيْضًا؟**».*
*50 **فَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ**: «**إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ خَلَّصَكِ، اِذْهَبِي بِسَلاَمٍ**».*
*وكان مكافئتها مغفرة خطاياها فهل المسيح يغفر خطيه لانها ارتكبت معصيه بكشف شعرها ؟ ام بانها مسحت قدميه بتاجها وهو شعرها ؟*


 
*ويقول رب المجد ايضا * 
*إنجيل متى **6**: 25*

 
*«**لِذلِكَ 			أَقُولُ لَكُمْ**: 			**لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا 			لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ 			وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ، وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ 			بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ**. 			**أَلَيْسَتِ 			الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ، 			وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟*


 
*إنجيل متى **6**: 31*

 
*فَلاَ 			تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ**: 			**مَاذَا 			نَأْكُلُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ؟ أَوْ 			مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟*
*إنجيل لوقا **12**: 22*

 
*وَقَالَ 			لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ**: 			«**مِنْ أَجْلِ 			هذَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ**: 			**لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا 			لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ، 			وَلاَ لِلْجَسَدِ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ**.*
*فبعد ان اكد ان لا نهتم بمواصفات اللبس هل نتوقع ان يتكلم احد باهتمام عن الحجاب ؟*


 
*وايضا يقول رب المجد*
*انجيل متي **23*
*25 **وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ**! **لأَنَّكُمْ تُنَقُّونَ خَارِجَ الْكَأْسِ وَالصَّحْفَةِ، وَهُمَا مِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوآنِ اخْتِطَافًا وَدَعَارَةً**.*
*26 **أَيُّهَا الْفَرِّيسِيُّ الأَعْمَى**! **نَقِّ أَوَّلاً دَاخِلَ الْكَأْسِ وَالصَّحْفَةِ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ خَارِجُهُمَا أَيْضًا نَقِيًّا**.*
*27 **وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ**! **لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ قُبُورًا مُبَيَّضَةً تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً، وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ**.*
*28 **هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا**: **مِنْ خَارِجٍ تَظْهَرُونَ لِلنَّاسِ أَبْرَارًا، وَلكِنَّكُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل مَشْحُونُونَ رِيَاءً وَإِثْمًا**.*
*ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 أبريل 2011)

*متابع*


----------



## Samir poet (9 أبريل 2011)

رد مفعم بالحيوية اخى الحبيب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أبريل 2011)

المسيحية هى امل البشرية


----------

